# Sealing a particle board subfloor



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

Honestly I wouldn't use it as flooring, even sealed with a poly, or paint. I have poly-sealed particleboard shelving, etc. in kitchen cabinets with good success, but I don't see it holding up to foot traffic. What is underneath the particleboard? Is it sturdy, any bounce in the floor? Is the floor level? From my experience with remodeling 70's, and 80's built houses, 4' x 8', 5/8" - 3/4" particleboard was used as underlayment installed over a plywood subloor. If it was me, I would look at installing a floating laminate floor, or possibly hardwood - better overall than trying to refinish particleboard.


----------



## tunaman (Dec 24, 2010)

Underneath are floor joists spaced about 18" apart. The other option would be
To just get hardwood planking to put down but we fear that might be too expensive. We figured a particle board subfloor with plywood planking over the top.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know that there is an effective way to seal it. Particle board will disintegrate with ANY moisture.


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

You're not going to solve drafts and creaking between the boards with PB and that joist spacing .
I would rip it out and install plywood .


----------



## tunaman (Dec 24, 2010)

So just rip out the particle board and lay down straight plywood (4'x8' sheets?) over the floor joists? Can i just install large planks over the top of the joists?


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Install something on top of the particleboard that is strong enough to be the subfloor as if the particleboard was not there.

Particleboard can fracture under weight and cannot be the subfloor.


----------



## tunaman (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah, I am already aware of that as there are already two holes where water leaked in previously. Should I just cut a piece of particle board to replace the ones with the holes and then lay plywood over it? Or is just putting the plywood directly on the floor joists oik?


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

PB has no holding power . rip it out , install at least 3/4" plywood .


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just a side note, use tongue and groove sub-floor plywood and you won't need to block the edges; http://www.apawood.org/pablog/index...tion-of-Plywood-Underlayment-in-Floor-Systems

Gary


----------

